# Can anxiety and depression cause sleep apnea?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I got diagnosed with obstructive sleep apnea from a sleep study last year in septemeber. I stop breathing fifty times in a hour at night im using a Cpap at night to help me sleep. Im overweight which probably doesnt help but ive had this breathing problem for at least 8 years even when I was in good shape. does anyone know if anxiety and depression can cause symptoms of sleep apnea?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Depression can make you tired, which is a hallmark of sleep apnea, and while maybe you could make the argument that depression can exacerbate weight gain via the lack of physical activity that often comes with depression, which in turn could worsen sleep apnea, there really isn't any causal relationship between depression and anxiety and obstructive sleep apnea.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

It is possible that your anxiety and depression are linked to sleep apnea... sometime it could be sleep disturbances... please consult with the doctor for better understanding..


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's pretty much as lonelyjew said. Getting fit and healthy will improve things, but it's not the underlying problem.


----------

